# Skirwith Old Showcave - Yorkshire dales



## Obi Wan (Jan 22, 2009)

Skirwith cave is situated in the yorkshire dales just outside of Ingleton.
Back in 1964 (although I had heard of it being operational before then but cannot find evidence) it was opened to the public as a showcave. Complete with steps, lights, and walkways it was apparently a busy tourist attraction.

The site of the ticket office can still be seen, as can the old public toilets. Nearby was the "original entrance", which collapsed shortly after opening. This created the need to open a second entrance further uphill (gianed via the steps beside the ticket office) which was used for a few years before it too collapsed.
A third entrance was then created, a grand concrete arch with an iron gate. I believe the ticket office was closed and a "coin slot" turnstile was installed.

Oddly nature refused to be tamed and this third entrance too collapsed and the cave was closed in 1974.
The final entance however is still accessable to the explorer and once inside the atmosphere is a somber and eerie one.

The showcave has been reclaimed by nature, with broken wooden walkways, and dilapidated concrete steps, interspersed by natural boulder chokes and streamways. 
It makes for quite a spooky and unusual explore, it has an almost oppresive atmosphere at times, almost as though you are being allowed to enter by some unseen force, yet always being watched, and if you out stay your welcome you are warned by strange noises such as ghostly chattering from down the passage ahead, or the sudden boom and echo of fallling rocks, even though afterwards there is no fallen stone to see.

Have been down a few times now over the past few years, and have never been dissapointed. I guess the atmosphere stems from it being partly man made yet slowly being recliamed by nature, gives you the feeling that man is not quite welcome there anymore. As for the noises.....go find out for yourself..

To see more pics from my last visit please click this link - http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612724905216/detail/


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 22, 2009)

What an unusual explore! I love your photos...very atmospheric, especially the fog and frosty ones. Great titles. 
Excellent stuff.


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 22, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent stuff.



Thanks lady.


----------



## MaBs (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah that’s certainly an unusual find!

Like the fourth picture of the steps leading down into the darkness, very atmospheric!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 23, 2009)

*Cave.*

Nice, thanks.


----------



## lanny (Jan 23, 2009)

Very unusual you certainly dont find one of these every day, i cant think of caves without thinking league of gentleman .


----------



## Engineer (Jan 23, 2009)

*Show Cave.*

I liked the bit about the turnstyle, pay your money and get in there, no H & S bollocks.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 23, 2009)

Engineer said:


> I liked the bit about the turnstyle, pay your money and get in there, no H & S bollocks.



That's what I was thinking. I'm no fan of over-zealous H&S but even I think that's taking it a bit far, especially as the caves seem to have been a bit unstable even then.

I've been on guided tours of White Scar Cave a few times, which can't be far away and was probably discovered by the same people. Next time I'm in the area I might try and find this one.


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 23, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I've been on guided tours of White Scar Cave a few times, which can't be far away



Its not a million miles away no.


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 23, 2009)

lanny said:


> ... i cant think of caves without thinking league of gentleman .



LOL! Stump hole caverns? Classic episode that one.


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 23, 2009)

It makes for quite a spooky and unusual explore, it has an almost oppresive atmosphere at times, almost as though you are being allowed to enter by some unseen force, yet always being watched, and if you out stay your welcome you are warned by strange noises such as ghostly chattering from down the passage ahead, or the sudden boom and echo of fallling rocks, even though afterwards there is no fallen stone to see.


Very strange this! Heard mention of this "bad unwelcoming atmosphere" several times before in this place!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 23, 2009)

Obi Wan said:


> It makes for quite a spooky and unusual explore, it has an almost oppresive atmosphere at times, almost as though you are being allowed to enter by some unseen force



You should have used the force, Obi Wan. Nice find.

M


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 24, 2009)

ThenewMendoza said:


> You should have used the force, Obi Wan. Nice find.
> 
> M



I did young padawan, thats how I made it out alive in order to type up these details.


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 24, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> Very strange this! Heard mention of this "bad unwelcoming atmosphere" several times before in this place!



I have sensed it everytime I have been down, albeit in differing degress of intensity each time, but it is always there.


----------

